# Nursing Blanket



## carp10192 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi,

Was wondering if anyone had a favorite nursing blanket..or better yet pattern that they used? I would like to make one for #2.

Thanks


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

In the beginnng, I used a cute receiving blanket that I bought before Ryo was born (simple multi-colored pattern..yellow, green, blue).

I don't sew, but if I did, I would go to the fabric store and pick out something super bright and interesting (I'm an avent-garde, bohemian-style dresser). Like pink silk and add some yellow stars or something.

Then, just do it up similar to a prefold/receiving blanket.

Hope I was something like helpful.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I know I have seen a simple pattern for a nursing cover up (I'm assuming that's what your talking about?), someone has to have a link!

I would make sure to use a very thin fabric, with DS#1 I tried using one that had a bean bag weight on the back, to keep it in place. It worked fine, but he got so hot under there, he would sweat, this was in the middle of the winter! I only used it a couple times before I ditched it, he didn't like it anyways, he kept trying to pull it off!


----------



## carp10192 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you for your replies. I am thinking about using cotton interlock and making a poncho type...as I will have a winter baby so was thinking that weight would be okay and it would be soft and comfy...I couldn't really find a pattern though so I was thinking about braving it on my own.

Wish me luck


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

Luck!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I have never used a blanket to nurse and never missed it. No way dd would have ever put up with being covered up.

-Angela


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

What is a nursing blanket?







Am I supposed to be covering up?







Just kidding,







: I think that there is a nice one in Target, It has a mesh top, for seeing baby, getting latched, etc. So I think that if your gonna make one, a combo of the bean bag on the back, and a mesh window would be nice, and mabye even make a cute animal for the beanbag (think beanie baby) to hold it on your shoulder...Just getting the wheels turning, but if I can think of more, I'll post them too. HTH, Kaara


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjuniverse*
I would go to the fabric store and pick out something super bright and interesting (I'm an avent-garde, bohemian-style dresser).

Ha! Me too, (and my kids)I think it makes life so much more interesting. You should see the nursing necklace I made, Super Bright, Super Interesting, baby LOVES it. My sling too, butterfly rainbow batik







I must look like I got thrown up on by a tie dye t-shirt







But I like it...


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

I used the Nuzzle nursing cover I got it from brus and it is cream and breathable it also has a weight on one corner to help it stay on ... i tried a different before this and i like this one better it looks more like a blanket and is easy to carry around


----------

